# server tag is not well formed asp:label



## jat (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi I am trying to learn ASP.NET and I admit I don't know much at the minute so this might be a stupid question 

I am running Windows Server 2000 with IIS, Microsoft .NET Framework SDK v1.1

This is error I get:

Parser Error Message: The server tag is not well formed.

Source Error:

Line 14: <asp:button id="btSubmit" Text="Submit"
Line 15: OnClick="btSubmit_Click" runat="server"/>

Line 16: <asp:label id="lblMessage" font.size="20pt" runat="server"/>
Line 17: 
Line 18:

This is my code:

<%@ Page Language="VB" %>

I hope this page works!

Number One: <asp:textbox id="tbNumber1"	runat="server"/>
Number Two: <asp:textbox id="tbNumber2" runat="server"/>
<asp:button id="btSubmit" Text="Submit"
OnClick="btSubmit_Click" runat="server"/>

<asp:label id="lblMessage" font.size="20pt" runat="server"/>

I would be grateful for any help!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Could be as simple as Line 14 carrying over to line 15. Make sure that in your editor, word-wrap is turned off and the asp button codeis actually all on one line. If not that, try getting rid of the p tag for second to see if that's the cause.


----------

